# Samsung wave als usb device mounten

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich moechte mein samsung wave 723 mit Betriebssystem Bada 1.1 

unter linux als usb device mounten.

Was fuer ein dateisystem hat es, bzw muss ich ein samsung Kernelmodul dafuer bauen?

Danke schonmal.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

eigentlich solltest du nichts besonderes tun müssen.

Was sagt denn dmesg nach dem Anstecken des Telefons?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ich sollte vieleicht erwaehnen, das ich keine extra Speicherkarte drinn habe, sondern den Speicher auf dem Handy nehme.

eigendlich sollte ich in dev auch die device angezeigt bekommen, die usb-festplatten sehe ich und kann sie mounten.

Das Handy sehe ich nicht, sollte sdd sein.

dmesg sagt  (update 23.7.)

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #2 PREEMPT Sat Jun 11 21:43:46 Local time zone must be set--see 

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff3000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8363-686A, BIOS 6.00 PG 12/05/2001

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x17ff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 010000000 mask FF8000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 base 0E0000000 mask FFC000000 write-combining

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009c000] 9c000 size 12288

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000017ff0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0017c00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0017c00000 - 0017ff0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 17ff0000 @ 17fb000-1800000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7af0 00014 (v00 VIA694)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 17ff3000 00028 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 17ff3040 00074 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 17ff30c0 02401 (v01 VIA694 AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 17ff0000 00040

[    0.000000] 383MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 17ff0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 17ff0000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00017ff0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00017ff0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 98175

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c14552cc, node_mem_map d7cf0200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 736 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 93456 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s0 r0 d32768 u32768 alloc=1*32768

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 97407

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/bzImage root=/dev/sdb5

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Memory: 384000k/393152k available (3024k kernel code, 8700k reserved, 1427k data, 296k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfffe4000 - 0xfffff000   ( 108 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xd87f0000 - 0xfffe2000   ( 631 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd7ff0000   ( 383 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc1459000 - 0xc14a3000   ( 296 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc12f42fe - 0xc1458f00   (1427 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12f42fe   (3024 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000]    Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=d7808000 soft=d780a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1101.983 MHz processor.

[    0.002006] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2203.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=1101983)

[    0.002150] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002266] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002343] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.002427] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002454] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003265] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.003341] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.

[    0.003447] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.003518] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003634] CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was fff7f37f. Reprogramming to 2007f37f

[    0.003714] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

[    0.003813] CPU: AMD Unknow CPU Type stepping 00

[    0.004610] ACPI: Core revision 20110316

[    0.006535] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e20)

[    0.007218] Performance Events: 

[    0.007267] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.007396] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.007467] AMD PMU driver.

[    0.007537] ... version:                0

[    0.007603] ... bit width:              48

[    0.007670] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.008005] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.008076] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.008146] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.008213] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.009021] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 17ff0000 (12288 bytes)

[    0.009287] Time: 17:02:52  Date: 01/01/01

[    0.009432] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.010384] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.043618] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb220, last bus=1

[    0.043695] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.051965] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.052914] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.055365] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.055442] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.055668] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.064096] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.064172] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.064408] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.064753] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.064761] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0x3fff] (ignored)

[    0.064768] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x4100-0x4fff] (ignored)

[    0.064774] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x5010-0x5fff] (ignored)

[    0.064781] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x6080-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.064788] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.064794] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.064801] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x18000000-0xffefffff] (ignored)

[    0.064831] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1106:0305] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.064851] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff pref]

[    0.064923] pci 0000:00:01.0: [1106:8305] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.064962] pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1

[    0.065027] pci 0000:00:07.0: [1106:0686] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.065116] pci 0000:00:07.1: [1106:0571] type 0 class 0x000101

[    0.065160] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 20: [io  0xa000-0xa00f]

[    0.065212] pci 0000:00:07.2: [1106:3038] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.065253] pci 0000:00:07.2: reg 20: [io  0xa400-0xa41f]

[    0.065300] pci 0000:00:07.3: [1106:3038] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.065341] pci 0000:00:07.3: reg 20: [io  0xa800-0xa81f]

[    0.065394] pci 0000:00:07.4: [1106:3057] type 0 class 0x000680

[    0.065461] pci 0000:00:07.4: quirk: [io  0x6000-0x607f] claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

[    0.065566] pci 0000:00:07.4: quirk: [io  0x5000-0x500f] claimed by vt82c686 SMB

[    0.065705] pci 0000:00:0f.0: [10ec:8029] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.065721] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 10: [io  0xbc00-0xbc1f]

[    0.065763] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x00007fff pref]

[    0.065792] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1033:0035] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.065809] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe7000000-0xe7000fff]

[    0.065863] pci 0000:00:11.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.065868] pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.065876] pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# disabled

[    0.065900] pci 0000:00:11.1: [1033:0035] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.065917] pci 0000:00:11.1: reg 10: [mem 0xe7001000-0xe7001fff]

[    0.065970] pci 0000:00:11.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.065976] pci 0000:00:11.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.065982] pci 0000:00:11.1: PME# disabled

[    0.066023] pci 0000:00:11.2: [1033:00e0] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.066041] pci 0000:00:11.2: reg 10: [mem 0xe7002000-0xe70020ff]

[    0.066095] pci 0000:00:11.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.066100] pci 0000:00:11.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.066107] pci 0000:00:11.2: PME# disabled

[    0.066136] pci 0000:00:13.0: [13f6:0111] type 0 class 0x000401

[    0.066151] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.066252] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:5964] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.066271] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff pref]

[    0.066283] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [io  0x9000-0x90ff]

[    0.066295] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe5000000-0xe500ffff]

[    0.066323] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.066347] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.066369] pci 0000:01:00.1: [1002:5d44] type 0 class 0x000380

[    0.066386] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.066398] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 14: [mem 0xe5010000-0xe501ffff]

[    0.066444] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.066487] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.066562] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.066569] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.066577] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.066589] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.066597] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.082976] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.083633] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.084358] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.085068] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

[    0.085894] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.086003] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.086436] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.086773] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.086951] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.087095] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.087269] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.087786] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.087860] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 32 bytes

[    0.087930] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.088021] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ffffff 

[    0.088378] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.088447] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.088514] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.088616] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.088712] Switching to clocksource pit

[    0.095968] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.096049] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.096562] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cd000-0x000cffff]

[    0.096570] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

[    0.096576] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

[    0.096581] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

[    0.096587] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x17ff0000-0x17ffffff]

[    0.096592] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.096597] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.096602] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0x17feffff]

[    0.096607] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.096612] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.096773] system 00:00: [mem 0x000cd000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

[    0.096853] system 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.096930] system 00:00: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.097008] system 00:00: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.097085] system 00:00: [mem 0x17ff0000-0x17ffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.097162] system 00:00: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.097292] system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.097371] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0x17feffff] could not be reserved

[    0.097448] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] has been reserved

[    0.097525] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.097603] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.097735] pnp 00:01: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.097742] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.097748] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.097753] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0d00-0x3fff window]

[    0.097759] pnp 00:01: [io  0x4000-0x407f]

[    0.097764] pnp 00:01: [io  0x4080-0x40ff]

[    0.097769] pnp 00:01: [io  0x4100-0x4fff window]

[    0.097774] pnp 00:01: [io  0x5000-0x500f]

[    0.097780] pnp 00:01: [io  0x5010-0x5fff window]

[    0.097785] pnp 00:01: [io  0x6000-0x607f]

[    0.097790] pnp 00:01: [io  0x6080-0xffff window]

[    0.097796] pnp 00:01: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.097802] pnp 00:01: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.097808] pnp 00:01: [mem 0x18000000-0xffefffff window]

[    0.097939] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.098135] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.098141] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.098147] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.098152] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    0.098157] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    0.098162] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

[    0.098167] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

[    0.098172] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.098177] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.098182] pnp 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.098365] system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.098443] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.098475] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    0.098481] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.098487] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

[    0.098492] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

[    0.098498] pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.098621] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.098651] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

[    0.098659] pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

[    0.098769] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.098794] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    0.098920] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.098947] pnp 00:06: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    0.098953] pnp 00:06: [irq 13]

[    0.099062] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.099270] pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f0-0x03f5]

[    0.099276] pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f7]

[    0.099281] pnp 00:07: [irq 6]

[    0.099286] pnp 00:07: [dma 2]

[    0.099430] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.099720] pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

[    0.099727] pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

[    0.099902] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.100270] pnp 00:09: [io  0x02f8-0x02ff]

[    0.100277] pnp 00:09: [irq 3]

[    0.100450] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.100866] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

[    0.100873] pnp 00:0a: [irq 7]

[    0.101027] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.101241] pnp 00:0b: [irq 12]

[    0.101360] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.101420] pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0060]

[    0.101426] pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0064]

[    0.101432] pnp 00:0c: [irq 1]

[    0.101548] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.101563] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.101633] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.136404] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.136528] pci 0000:00:0f.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x18000000-0x18007fff pref]

[    0.136635] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe4000000-0xe401ffff pref]

[    0.136739] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.136812] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.136889] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.136967] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.137086] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.137094] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.137100] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.137106] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.137112] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.137118] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.137213] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

[    0.137335] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.137515] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.138053] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.138656] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.138995] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.139093] TCP reno registered

[    0.139164] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.139256] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.139470] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.139564] pci 0000:00:00.0: Applying VIA southbridge workaround

[    0.139643] pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

[    0.139829] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.139838] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 32

[    0.141151] microcode: CPU0: family 6 not supported

[    0.141779] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.141878] type=2000 audit(978368572.140:1): initialized

[    0.142520] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.150497] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.150754] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.151481] msgmni has been set to 750

[    0.152363] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.152470] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.152538] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.152630] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.153325] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.153397] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.153493] agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

[    0.161243] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[    0.161837] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.161918] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.164172] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.185062] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.209676] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.242053] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.266794] 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.270363] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.270889] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.270963] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.271611] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.271687] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    0.271700] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.272152] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV280 0x1002:0x5964).

[    0.272269] [drm] register mmio base: 0xE5000000

[    0.272339] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    0.273286] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP 2.0 bridge

[    0.273374] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode

[    0.273499] radeon 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode

[    0.273581] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 64M 0xE0000000 - 0xE3FFFFFF

[    0.273656] [drm] Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[    0.273736] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 128M 0x00000000D0000000 - 0x00000000D7FFFFFF (128M used)

[    0.273863] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.273937] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.274057] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.274615] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=128M, BAR=128M

[    0.274705] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    0.275077] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 192000 kiB.

[    0.275153] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    0.275307] [drm] radeon: 128M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.275380] [drm] radeon: 64M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.277143] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB disabled

[    0.277531] [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[    0.278431] [drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000E0001000

[    0.278525] [drm] ring test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.279231] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    0.279327] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.280581] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    0.280652] [drm] Connector 0:

[    0.280717] [drm]   VGA

[    0.280783] [drm]   DDC: 0x60 0x60 0x60 0x60 0x60 0x60 0x60 0x60

[    0.280855] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.280920] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

[    0.280988] [drm] Connector 1:

[    0.281091] [drm]   DVI-I

[    0.281155] [drm]   HPD1

[    0.281220] [drm]   DDC: 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64

[    0.281292] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.281356] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

[    0.281423] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

[    0.281490] [drm] Connector 2:

[    0.281554] [drm]   S-video

[    0.281617] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.281681] [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

[    0.443219] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0040000

[    0.443289] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    0.443356] [drm] size 8294400

[    0.443420] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    0.443484] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    0.443707] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.566736] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.602496] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.602622] drm: registered panic notifier

[    0.602744] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.9.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    0.603393] pata_via 0000:00:07.1: version 0.3.4

[    0.604558] scsi0 : pata_via

[    0.604904] scsi1 : pata_via

[    0.605220] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xa000 irq 14

[    0.605411] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xa008 irq 15

[    0.605943] ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

[    0.606773] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.606933] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.606944] ne2k-pci 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.607733] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xbc00, IRQ 11, 00:c0:26:e1:43:6c.

[    0.608132] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    0.608281] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.608509] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.608673] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.609066] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.609756] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.609904] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.610568] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.613258] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.613455] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    0.614238] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.614785] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.615821] TCP cubic registered

[    0.615915] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.616751] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.618281] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.619392] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.619874] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    0.619899] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.620413]   Magic number: 1:805:35

[    0.626217] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.770493] ata1.01: ATA-6: SAMSUNG SV1021H, PJ100-12, max UDMA/100

[    0.770669] ata1.01: 19932192 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    0.770843] ata1.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[    0.774467] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.785344] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SV1021H  PJ10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.786063] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 19932192 512-byte logical blocks: (10.2 GB/9.50 GiB)

[    0.786396] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.786532] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.786577] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.791161]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.791907] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.944469] ata2.00: ATA-6: WDC WD800BB-63JKC0, 05.01C05, max UDMA/100

[    0.951591] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.958693] ata2.01: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, 2.88, max UDMA/33

[    0.965868] ata2.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[    0.976483] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.986361] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.005172] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800BB-63JK 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.012935] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    1.021501] scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.88 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.029128] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.036951] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.037001] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.134059]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 >

[    1.143090] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.285411] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    1.333666] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:21.

[    1.341864] Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

[    3.423347] udev[659]: starting version 164

[    3.645214] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    3.645333] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    3.645510] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    3.645570] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    3.645716] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    3.645759] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    4.039325] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.039432] ehci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    4.039483] ehci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.039502] ehci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    4.062097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io mem 0xe7002000

[    4.068069] ehci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.068150] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.068158] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.068164] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.068170] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    4.068175] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.2

[    4.068483] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.068498] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    4.166643] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.167512] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

[    4.167527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    4.167539] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 9 to 10

[    4.167580] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.167600] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    4.168322] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.169098] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000a400

[    4.169230] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.169238] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.169245] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.169250] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    4.169255] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.2

[    4.169688] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.169703] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.169823] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    4.169832] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 9 to 10

[    4.169861] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.169873] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.171071] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000a800

[    4.171167] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.171174] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.171180] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.171185] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    4.171190] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:07.3

[    4.172242] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.172256] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.172860] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    4.172914] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.172930] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.175613] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.0: irq 10, io mem 0xe7000000

[    4.256642] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.256652] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.256659] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.256665] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

[    4.256670] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.0

[    4.257368] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.257385] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.258038] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

[    4.258046] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    4.258058] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    4.258114] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.258133] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    4.260086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:11.1: irq 5, io mem 0xe7001000

[    4.341972] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.341983] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.341990] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.341995] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

[    4.342000] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.1

[    4.343750] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.343769] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.767356] C-Media PCI 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    9.593378] Adding 530140k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530140k 

```

Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Sat Jul 23, 2011 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal ob dein USB schon korrekt eingerichtet ist. Nutze zb den guten Gentoo Linux USB Guide

Und da dein Telefon anscheinend  mehrere Laufwerke hat setze ggf noch 

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN:

Some devices support more than one LUN (Logical Unit Number) in order

to allow access to several media, e.g. CD jukebox, USB card reader,

mobile phone in mass storage mode. This option forces the kernel to

probe for all LUNs by default. This setting can be overriden by

max_luns boot/module parameter. Note that this option does not affect

devices conforming to SCSI-3 or higher as they can explicitely report

their number of LUNs. It is safe to say Y here unless you have one of

those rare devices which reacts in an unexpected way when probed for

multiple LUNs.

Symbol: SCSI_MULTI_LUN [=y]

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:200

Depends on: SCSI [=y]

   Location: 

   -> Device Drivers

   -> SCSI device support
```

 im Kernel.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Wo sind diese mehreren Laufwerke vom Telephon in der dmesg-ausgabe?

Ich habe 3 Festplatten an meinem PC, eine ueber usb angeschlossen.

Das sind sda sdb  als Ide    und  sdc ueber usb, auf die ich auch rw zugreifen kann.

Beim  USb Guide  sehe ich auchgrade nichts, was ich nicht eingestellt habe.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoopfuscher wrote:*   

> Ich sollte vieleicht erwaehnen, das ich keine extra Speicherkarte drinn habe, sondern den Speicher auf dem Handy nehme. 
> 
> ...

  Demnach hat dein Telefon doch mindestens zwei Laufwerke.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

also in dmesg taucht ja überhaupt nicht von deinem Samsung auf.

Kann es sein, dass du am Telefon noch den Massenspeichermodus aktivieren musst?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiss, das hat jetzt überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich habe selbst soviel Zeit mit dem Mounten von Mobiltelefonen verbracht, dass ich mich fast schwarz geärgert habe, als ich geschnallt habe, um wieviel einfacher es ist, Daten einfach per ftpserver zu transportieren.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Wenn ich den Massenspeichermodus am telephon aktiviere, sucht er nach einer (extra?) Speicherkarte und die Suche endet nich, da keine drinn ist.

Die Kernelkonfiguration stimmt mit meiner ueberein.

----------

